
Ask HN: Are there good resources on data engineering and infra (not science)? - cplat
Most of Coursera&#x2F;DataCamp&#x2F;DataQuest&#x2F;Udacity have to do with the science aspects; i.e., running things on your computer. However, I&#x27;ve not yet found equivalent resources for putting data&#x2F;ML systems into production.<p>The aspects that I&#x27;m looking for are not how to set up MySQL or something like that. It has more to do with what all types of systems usually work together well, and how do you set up things like monitoring progress of training a model, deploying the model, versioning the model, etc.<p>I&#x27;m looking for courses&#x2F;books&#x2F;anything else (paid is fine) that will help me venture into this.<p>If you have a &quot;learning path&quot;, that&#x27;d be great to have too!
======
sahil-kang
_Designing Data Intensive Applications_ is a good read, especially if you’re
interested in the “programming in the large” aspect of data engineering [1].
It does have a slightly theoretical taste to it, but I think you’ll find that
helpful since some of the problems you listed don’t really have a good
solution at the moment (versioning a model, for example).

[1] [http://dataintensive.net](http://dataintensive.net)

